# How old is/are your oldest fish?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

My headstanders are 21 years old. How old are your fish? Have you ever had any fish that lived way longer than expected?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

When I was much younger, I had some Kuhli Loaches that lived over 12 years 

Right now, I have some Severums and Geophagus that are over 7 years old and should live over 10 years easy


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a fancy goldfish live to about 13 or 15 yrs. I dont remember exactly.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

my oranda is 12 turning 13


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a Kuhli loach back in high school and college, who was nine, going on ten years old when I finally had to get out of the hobby due to lack of time to do the maintenance. Also a cory, species unknown, and a pair of Angel fish. All were part of my original fish stock in my very first tank, all still going strong when I had to give them away.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a couple of Silver Dollars my Nieghbour gave me. I've had em for 3.5 years & he's probably had em for 4 or more years. I have them in with my Africans like Frontosas & Peacocks & they're doing great. So 7+ years old.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Scotmando said:


> I have a couple of Silver Dollars my Nieghbour gave me. I've had em for 3.5 years & he's probably had em for 4 or more years. I have them in with my Africans like Frontosas & Peacocks & they're doing great. So 7+ years old.


Better watch out for those plant-eating characins. . . who knows how old they'll get!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a couple of Corydoras rabauti that are probably 25 years old.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^
Nice!!!

I have a few panaque that are over 15 years old and my lone Senegal bichir is 16 this new year coming up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

